# Ultimate Home Entertainment Customer Service



## dgkula (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

This is my first post as I am new to home theater. I have used this forum to build out my finished basement/man cave up in a suburb of Boston, MA, and appreciate all of the info here and would like to give back a bit to help others make their decisions on equipment.

I came to the point in my build that I wanted to buy some seating. I looked online, in Jordans and other stores near me and finally (based on the feedback on this forum and AVSforum) decided to take a flyer on 3 Fusion Tributes from Roman, sight unseen. The feedback on the forums was great but I was nervous nonetheless - sending a check would really give me no recourse (compared to paying with CC) in the case of any issues.

The chairs arrived last evening and I unpacked and set them up. The quality overall is high as is the comfort (for me, 5'"10 185 and my wife 5'2") but there was a small issue with my order. I emailed Roman this morning hoping that he would help resolve the issue.

Well he has blown me away with his responsiveness and attention to resolving this issue to my satisfaction. Seriously. Everything should be addressed by tomorrow afternoon completely to my satisfaction and I can tell you that this guy has gone 1000% above and beyond any other retailer. I am so blown away that I wanted to post this here as he deserves the PR for having gone out of his way to address this issue. In this day and age there aren't a lot of retailers who are completely focused on satisfaction and, in my experience, Roman really stands out. I would buy anything from him again with absolutely no hesitation.

Regards,
David


----------

